# New stand ???



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Time for a new stand...
Opinions on the Treewalker or summit ?????
Maybe Old Man ????

Something close to 20lbs...

Had Gunslinger, and for me it was to heavy and hard to
set up for pack in hunts.....Also had Treelounge....Same
thing.....
Anything over 22 lbs is out....


Need light, comfy and easy to set up ?????


----------



## atwenterprise (Nov 29, 2011)

Lone wolf


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 29, 2011)

My son has the summit viper ss.Swares by it. Never owned one myself.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 4, 2011)

i bought a new summit viper sd this year and love it! i have a disability, and this one only weighs 21 lbs. easy to set up/take down, and carry. highly recommend it if you want a good feeling, comfy lightweight stand


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 4, 2011)

My answer is Treewalker. It is light , holds tree great,larger than the others, super comfortable,350# rated, ajustable rifle rest.You wouldn't go wrong with this stand.


----------



## BBowen (Dec 4, 2011)

i have a couple summit vipers and love them i would suggest looking at them before you get anything else.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

I own several summit open shot/rzr type stands for bowhunting.  Absolutely the lightest out there....great for bowhunting and surprisingly comfy for how light they are.  Only downside is the open front for rifle rest.  Summit cables are easy to adjust and get on the tree and are pretty quiet going up and down.

Also own an API grand slam.  Very comfy as well.  Easy to adjust with the chains and it is pretty quiet going up the tree as well.  Only bad thing about the API is the chain wrap gets eaten up much faster than the summit cable wrap.

both are lightweight and are easy to pack in and out.  Also, if you're looking for an even more comfortable packing system....look at the thread where someone took an alice pack frame and mounted it to their climber.  All for $30.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 6, 2011)

if I had to choose right now I'd take the tree walker over the summit. Have been wanting to see one of the new ole man's up close


----------



## HossBog (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I am an old man, don't have Old Man stand, but do have a Summit. I'm 6'2" 220 lbs. bad back, arthritis, etc. but try to keep in good shape even with all these pains; I could be a salesman for Summit! I love mine! It is 22 lbs backpackable, and I can hike over 1/2 mile to a place I like to hunt with no problem. Easy to set up and I don't even break a sweat climbing on warm days. Then, when I get up in the tree, I can sleep in that thing! I forgot what model mine is, but it is one of the bigger kind.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 24, 2011)

Summit Viper.... the coating on the cables wear a little quick but can be fixed with new heat shrink wraps, other than that it cant be beat for the price. The ol man is also a good stand and comfortable so whatever suits ya. Never had a treewalker so dont know.


----------

